# Bovi-Sera



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

When I placed my first order with one of the goat suppliers I was told to give the goats Bovi-Sera or Goat Serum to help adjust to their new environment. I've seen Bo-Se mentioned but not the former. Being a newbie I went ahead and ordered this and have not given it until I hear from you, who are more experienced. I've come to appreciate 'real life' experience over what I've been reading in books and on the web. So what do you think? Should I give this to my two new does, I am milking one and the other has never kidded. thanks


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

When i first got into goats I used bovi-sera, thinking I was doing a good thing. It is basically a gamma-globulin shot to booster immunity. I do not use those any more though since that is a blood product (from possibly untested animals) and I think the risk far out-weighs any benefit it may give. Instead I prefer now to give a b-complex and some bo-se to boost immunity for a new goat. Also, worm a new goat right away and if it is a young animal, do a round of cocci meds. That will go a long way toward protecting your new stock from stress-related illness.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I wouldnt use bovi sera and goat serum becuz you just never know if those animals are actually clean.. I use vit b complex and bo se like what doublebowgoats said..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ditto what Michelle said. I also give CDT vac and copper bolus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with above, and I personally think it is what Vicki calls fluff and that you are paying for nothing that will help your goat... 
Barb


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much for your replies. Since you all agree I will pitch it and apply the money I paid as R&D expense, LOL.
I feel very confident that the two people I got my goats from sold me healthy clean does. Having only 2 goats I spend way too much time fussing over them.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Dorit my friend......I think I remember saying Fluff :shrug Calm and easy does it, don't worry so much, you're taking real good care of the girls and they appreciate you being so caring. Remember that sometimes companies just want to sell product, doesn't mean it's neccessarily good for your goats, just that it's available if you want it. Your doing great, keep up the good work!


----------

